# Những lưu ý khi lắp đặt và bảo dưỡng máy điều hòa



## lindanga (6/8/21)

Những lưu ý khi lắp đặt và bảo dưỡng máy điều hòa Thời gian bảo dưỡng điều hòa tốt nhất là cách vài tuần trước khi chính thức bước vào mùa nóng. Thời điểm này sẽ cho bạn hưởng nhiều lợi thế từ giá thành đến sự tận tâm, cẩn thận của thợ thi công. Kiểm tra chính xác các thông số cần có máy đo Nhu cầu sử dụng điều hòa tại Việt Nam ngày càng tăng cao. Một phần do khí hậu ngày càng khắc nghiệt, phần khác do giá thành thiết bị không còn đắt đỏ như trước. Tuy nhiên, nhân lực lắp đặt, bảo dưỡng điều hòa lại chưa theo kịp sự "phổ dụng" này, khiến người dùng Bán sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu đôi khi phải lựa thời điểm để gọi thợ. Giống như con người, sau thời gian dài hoạt động máy móc cũng cần được nghỉ ngơi, bảo dưỡng để có thể hoạt động tốt vào mùa vụ sau. Vì vậy trước mỗi mùa sử dụng cao điểm, chúng nên được bảo dưỡng để đảm bảo công suất hoạt động và tránh hao phí điện năng trong quá trình sử dụng Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu tại Đà Nẵng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tại Việt Nam, đặc biệt là phía Bắc, nhu cầu sử dụng điều hòa vào mùa hè đặc biệt tăng cao nên thời điểm tốt nhất để bảo dưỡng chính là dịp tháng 3, tháng tư (Nếu "bỏ qua" dịp này, các dịch vụ bảo dưỡng sẽ không được như ý, giá tăng cả về công thợ và phụ kiện). Số lần bảo dưỡng sẽ tùy thuộc vào môi trường nơi sử dụng và tần suất sử dụng trong năm, nhưng theo các chuyên gia về điện lạnh thì nên bảo dưỡng điều hòa từ 1 đến 2 lần mỗi năm. Quy trình bảo dưỡng điều hòa sẽ gồm các thao tác: vệ sinh máy (lưới lọc bụi, khoang chứa cánh quạt, màng chứa nước ngưng cục lạnh…), kiểm tra tình trạng bên ngoài của dàn nóng/lạnh (vỏ máy), các điểm nối điện, kiểm tra khả năng lưu thông gió của dàn nóng/lạnh. Ngoài ra sẽ kiểm tra độ lạnh, tiếng ồn, độ rung động khác thường của máy nén, áp suất ga trong máy và so sánh với trị số cho phép. Tuy nhiên, chủ nhà hoàn toàn có thể làm tại nhà những công đoạn giản mà không cần thiết tới dịch vụ bảo dưỡng Các bước tự vệ sinh tại nhà Để đảm bảo an toàn, tắt hết nguồn điện cung cấp cho điều hòa, tiến hành kiểm tra cục nóng và lạnh bên trong/ ngoài nhà để đảm bảo không có vật cản nào bên trong máy (bọ hoặc côn trùng chết…) Kiểm tra dây nối điện không bị nối và chạm chập Vệ sinh lưới lọc bụi cho cả dàn nóng và lạnh theo các bước tháo mở trong sách hướng dẫn. Đôi khi điều hòa hoạt động kém hiệu quả cũng có thể bắt nguồn từ các lưới lọc bụi bị bít kín. Tháo lớp vỏ dàn lạnh, sẽ bắt gặp ngay hệ thống lưới lọc bụi, bạn dễ dàng gỡ lớp màng này ra, rũ sạch và có thể giặt phơi khô do được làm bằng nhựa hoặc loại sợi đặc biệt nên có thể chịu được nước và xà phòng. Với dàn nóng bên ngoài cũng vậy, bên ngoài quạt và lốc máy là hệ thống lưới bảo vệ, tuy thưa những cũng nên được làm sạch thường xuyên, tránh những vật cản không mong muốn, làm giảm công suất của máy. Cuối cùng đóng aptomat nguồn, bật máy chạy thử. Nếu phát hiện có tiếng động lạ thì cần ngắt điện để tìm rõ nguyên nhân. Nếu không thể tự giải quyết, bạn nên nhờ đến sự giúp đỡ của thợ kỹ thuật có chuyên môn. Lời khuyên của chuyên gia Theo khuyến cáo của chuyên gia điện lạnh, nếu không tự bảo trì tại nhà mà phải cần đến dịch vụ thì khi tiến hành, chủ nhà cần giám sát chặt chẽ quá trình tháo lắp các thiết bị của sản phẩm để tránh tình trạng tráo đổi đồ, làm hỏng gãy thiết bị hoặc chỉ vệ sinh, không kiểm tra thông số mà vẫn tính tiền công. Về vấn đề nạp gas, phải biết chính xác mức gas đang còn trong máy rồi hãy quyết định có nạp hay không. Chỉ số này không thể đánh giá bằng cảm nhận hoặc thời gian sử dụng Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu cho spa mà phải dùng máy đo áp suất gas có đồng hồ hiển thị.


----------

